# DC-Baltimore-Annapolis-DC



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Miss M is the only one I know who will ever admit to doing the loop. She said it sucked big time but then she is really bad with routes and directions (good thing she has me now).

Ideas, suggestions and routes gladly accepted.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Miss M is the only one I know who will ever admit to doing the loop. She said it sucked big time but then she is really bad with routes and directions (good thing she has me now).
> 
> Ideas, suggestions and routes gladly accepted.



Hmmmm with all the build-up between those cities it might be a bit dodgy. I'll think about possibilities and let you know if I have any ideas.


----------



## MarcelDuchamp (Jan 22, 2004)

I mean it's doable, but even if you take the most scenic route possible you'll still be riding on busy, boring 4 lane roads for much of the ride.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

I've done the DC-Baltimore and the DC-Annapolis portions of the bikewashington.org loop ("Tour Between Cities"). There are more interesting places to ride than the trail between Baltimore and Annapolis, but I haven't done either one, really. Most of the route is pretty suburban, no great vistas or anything, but the roads are nice enough (on weekends). Oh, there aren't many hills to write home about, fixed is probably the way to go for the two of you.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

DC to Baltimore to Annapolis

DC north on Rhode Island Ave - there is a zig zag route to get you off Rt1 and on the old trolly ROW. once in Beltsville on RI Ave take Sunnyside to Edmonston then northt to Powder Mill. ride thru the Ag Center left onto Springfield, right onto Odell.

left onto Muirkirk, quick right onto Cedar Brook. right on Montpelier, cross 197 take Brock Bridge to Dorsey Run (over Rt32) right on Guilford (old 32) left back onto Brock Bridge

left on Rt 175 - pass school, turn right on Wigley - continue straight through circle becomes Forest. right on 176 left onto Coca-Cola Drive - right thru business park to Hanover Road (it does connect - turn at end - becomes Hi-Tech or some such thing).

turn right on Hanover, left on Race, right on Furnace, left on River - left on Nursery - stop for crab cakes on left at Hammonds Ferry.

takes Hammonds Ferry to Washington, Blvd. you are now in Baltimore.

take Hollins Ferry out of city - becomes 648 - take 170. at Andover road light, get on the BWI trail going down the hill - follow this around the airport to the intersection of 176. turn left on 176 and go under I-97. at the bottom of the hill, look for B&A trail sign on right.

take B&A trail to Annapolis. you are now on Rt 450 as you go over the Severn River. you can zig zag thru Annpolis by going straight wher 450 takes a hard left. go down 2 blocks and over to the left 1 block onto Ridgely which dumps you out on Bestgate - right on Bestgate, cross over 178 at the mall, follow this to 450 past Best Buy and all that. turn right on 450 follow 450 to Bladensburg.


that should be enough to get you going with google maps?


----------



## Erik_c (Jul 15, 2007)

My wife and I did it a couple months ago. It was ok; Baltimore to Annapolis was on a trail and pretty dull, but overall it's a decent ride. Some hills, not too much traffic. 

Anything in particular you want to know?

-Erik


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Miss M is the only one I know who will ever admit to doing the loop. She said it sucked big time but then she is really bad with routes and directions (good thing she has me now).
> 
> Ideas, suggestions and routes gladly accepted.


How direct does the route have to be? If you want a direct route, Asciibaron's suggested approaches to Baltimore from the DC side and the way out of Baltimore to Annapolis sound right to me. There is a an even more direct route from Downtown Baltimore to the head of the B&A Trail -- Hanover Street to Route 2/Richie Highway to Glen Burnie, where the trail starts. But, you will be going through some rough neighborhoods and battling traffic, too. The biggest problem with approaching Baltimore from the DC side and going south to Annapolis is that there are very few decent crossings of the Patapsco River/Baltimore Harbor. 

If you would not mind a few more miles, I would suggest leaving DC from the north, take back roads through Montgomery and Howard Counties, then cross the Patapsco on Marriottsville or Woodstock/Old Court Roads, head across the northern suburbs of Baltimore and then drop down into Baltimore via Falls Road. My Topo software is on my home computer -- I'll try to plot a route tonight and let you know what the mileage looks like.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

MarkS said:


> If you would not mind a few more miles, I would suggest leaving DC from the north, take back roads through Montgomery and Howard Counties,


i was going to suggest to head out 650, make the 108 curve to Centennial to 144 thru Ellicott City and then into B-more - but there are neighborhoods along 144 that might not be wise choices to ride in... plus, you miss the crabs cakes at G&M's.

i would not ride RT 2 into Annapolis from B-more - take the trail - it's boring, but it's a straight shot and it keeps you from becoming a hood ornament on RT2. i think the best part of the ride into Annapolis from the north is when you crest the hill on 450 and are greeted with the vista of the Naval Academy and the Severn River.

there are other routes out of DC through PG county, but i haven't ridden them in years and can't say what they are like these days - i'm sure they are wall to wall cars zipping past at 80mph in a 30 zone.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Uh....you do know who I am married to, right?*



MarkS said:


> ....If you would not mind a few more miles......


I lil' woman named Miss M.

Bring on the miles!

I'm not actually sure we would do the ride since everyone seems to think the route sucks. OTOH I figure if we can ride from home to Pittsburg or Philadelphia or even Los Angeles we really ought to get up to Balmer once.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Bring on the miles!


I say put a smile on Miss M's face and take it up to Fredrock, over to Bawlmer, then down to 'naplis, and back to the murder capitol of the world.


----------

